# A Dongle 'gets you on the internet anywhere'? Implications....



## Marie (2 Dec 2007)

Carphone Warehouse just introduced the dongle in the UK described as "an amazing little USB modem that gives you fast broadband the instant you plug it into the USB port of your PC or laptop. You don’t even need a telephone line or a wi-fi zone - just you, your laptop and your dongle. Because it's such a clever dongle you can be connected to the internet as soon as you get your hands on one".

It also looks cheap - £10 per month.  The small print is 'cost of USB modem subject to tariff connected and contract length'.

How would a service of this kind relate to your ISP account for main desk-top  computer and is there a lot of complicated jiggling of the dongle   involved initially?


----------



## Marie (2 Dec 2007)

Perhaps I should add AOL Broadband are my internet service provider via a NTL landline and I'm not interested in mobile phone, texting etc.........just straightforward use of laptop for internet access at the lowest cost.


----------



## ajapale (2 Dec 2007)

Hi Marie,

Is it something like this [broken link removed]?

[broken link removed]
aj


----------



## Mirage (2 Dec 2007)

I've just purchased one of these USB modems in the past week from Vodafone in Ireland. It's the size of the palm of your hand approximately, initially cost to purchase the modem was Euro 99. Then per month, it's Euro 15 (First 3 months), then Euro 30 per month after that. Contract is 18 months.. so total cost is Euro 595 (incl purchase of Modem).

Different companies have different deals.

For that you get wireless internet anywhere that there is Vodaphone coverage. Vodaphone claim to have coverage in 80% of Ireland atm). 

The speed of the connection is 3.6Mbps, which is as fast as you'll need if you're browsing the internet/e-mails/ you tube etc.

The only fault I have with it is the 5 GB per Month download limit . Whilst Vodaphone's information leaflet states that this equates to approx 104,000 e mails or 40,000 web pages, downloading video clips from You Tube eats into that 5 GB quiet rapidly.

As for ease of use.. just plug it into your USB port and you're online. Easy.

I think to keep costs down though it's probably much cheaper to stay with Broadband in your home, and not purchase a modem.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Dec 2007)

Mirage said:


> The speed of the connection is 3.6Mbps


Isn't this the theoretical absolute maximum speed which which is subject to protocol overhead, contention, environmental conditions etc.? My understanding is that few people get anything near the maximum speeds on this sort of broadband.


----------



## Marie (2 Dec 2007)

ajapale said:


> Hi Marie,
> 
> Is it something like this [broken link removed]?
> 
> ...


 
Hello Aj - it looks like the same kind of thing:- http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/co...AIN.UK.INTERNET.STATIC.USBMODEM&NODE_ID=11545

From what you've posted, Mirage, it sounds as if this is a separate account.  In that case how do you set up a connection with home P.C.?


----------



## Technologist (2 Dec 2007)

You unplug your network cable and you plug in the dongle to your USB port. It launches a program which connects you.

BUT:

1: It's 1 3G/HSDPA system - performance will vary drastically from location to location. If too many people in your area are online, you don't get connected. Also the upload speed is not as good as with wired broadband.

2: It's using the '3' service. This is the flakiest of the the current wireless broadband services. Problems experienced  by many include frequent disconnects, speed not as quick as advertised and problems with posting to sites, streaming, Skype and FTP.

Using '3', It can take 3 minutes to post a reply to a message here. When they say 'surf' they mean 'read'. Posting and uploading are tortuously slow.


----------



## ontour (2 Dec 2007)

To echo what Clubman has said there are many factors that impact the performance.  I am using one of the providers for the last few days and on average get 56kbps, so it is nothing near a broadband experience and is more akin to a dial up line.

hugely dissappointing..


----------



## Guest125 (3 Dec 2007)

A friend of mine has Vodafone 3G.I did 3 speed tests using irish speed test site,got an average of 413 kbps in an area of very good coverage(4 bars) In his own house he only averages 200 kbps with 1-2 bars strength of coverage.


----------

